
The Physics Still Hiding in the Higgs Boson - headalgorithm
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-physics-still-hiding-in-the-higgs-boson-20190304/
======
jchallis
As far as I can tell, the Standard Model does an unreasonably good job about
explaining particles and their interactions up to 10 TeV. Given the many, many
open questions in other areas below 10 TeV - perhaps we could shift attention
elsewhere?

Disclaimer: I have a PhD in physics.

~~~
nonbel
I always wonder about the "bump" from a few years ago when hundreds of
possible explanations (presumably all consistent with the standard model) were
published before it was decided to be "random noise".

> _" In the interval between the December 2015 and August 2016 results, the
> anomaly generated considerable interest in the scientific community,
> including about 500 theoretical studies."_
> [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/750_GeV_diphoton_excess](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/750_GeV_diphoton_excess)

That really makes it seem that the standard model is pretty flexible in what
it will allow.

~~~
acqq
> makes it seem that the standard model is pretty flexible

It's simply not true that these 500 papers are all " _the_ standard model" and
that can be verified by reading the actual papers. E.g.

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1601.04027](https://arxiv.org/abs/1601.04027)

"Strongly interacting dynamics and the search for new physics at the LHC"

New physics != _the_ standard model

I don't know the origin of that "500 papers" list (it seems somebody simply
made a jsfiddle out of who knows which list and smuggled that in Wikipedia)
but they can't be interpreted as "all _the_ standard model."

~~~
nonbel
I'm not clear on what "new physics" means in that paper. It could mean
"standard model + this new particle", but I will take your word for it if you
say otherwise.

------
anm89
"But physicists understand little about the omnipresent Higgs field, or the
fateful moment in the early universe when it suddenly shifted from having zero
value everywhere (or in other words, not existing) into its current, uniformly
valued state."

Does anyone know how early this event occurred relative to the big bang? Is
there a name or term I can use to search this topic to learn more about it?

~~~
nitrogen
I don't know anything about the field, but cosmogony may be the term you are
looking for:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmogony](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmogony)

